# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دانشجوی حسابداری کسی هست؟؟

## Maja7080

درسای حسابداری سنگینه؟؟؟ منمیخوام برم حسابداری در کنارش برای کنکور بخونم

----------

